# Control De Potencia Con Reles



## DJ-AS (Nov 6, 2007)

Hola amigos, de muchos diagramas saqué un poco de todos y armé un control de 8 reles vía puerto paralelo.
Me gustaría si alguien puede decirme si está correcto lo que hice porque tengo varias dudas:
1. El diodo de los relés no está demás? Digo, en el diagrama interno del ULN2803 aparece un diodito haciendo la misma función del que está puesto, o me equivoco?.
2. La misma pregunta pero con el diodo de los reguladores, están de más?
Dejo adjunto el diagrama que armé en Eagle.
Gracias a todos como siempre.


----------



## Elvic (Nov 6, 2007)

parece correcto solo un detalle como se cierra el circuito en los Reles que no debería ir en Ic una tierra respectiva a los 12v es decir en el pin 10 del IC1 debe ser tierra,

 si es ta correcto  los 12v asi entonces los 12v que están según el diagrama junto a LED1 debe ser tierra, de cualquier forma si lo dejas tal y como esta seguramente no funcionara

lo delos diodos en el regaladores no los creo estrictamente necesarios pero si el de los Reles


suerT 
bueno es solo un detalle


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Y si, un poco demas esta porque el IC ya lo tiene incluido, pero molestar NO molesta.

¿ Cual es la funcion del 1N4148 en el pos. del IC ?


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 6, 2007)

Primero que nada, chas gracias por las respuestas tan rápidas.
Entiendo lo que me dices acerca de los reles, y sí, tienes razón, cada rele obtiene los 12v desde IC, corregido eso,  mandado a tierra.
Con respecto a la función del 1N4148 para el IC, no sé che, lo puse porque en varios circuitos lo vi, pero no decían porqué estaba ahí (¿protección del IC?)
Entonces, no saco los diodos de los relés, si los de los reguladores?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Yo lo sacaria (El 1N4148 del IC)
Los de los reguladores los pondria en paralelo (Inverso) con los reguladores, esto es para descargar el capacitor C2 y C3 a travez de la misma fuente, esto es una "paqueteria" NO es indispensable. 
Los led´s figuran al revez en el diagrama, asi no prenden


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 6, 2007)

Bien, corregí el diagrama según lo que apuntó Elvic. En los relés me equivoqué y puse un +V cuando era GND, ya lo corregí y lo marqué.
Por eso los diodos quedaban al reves como marcaba Fogonazo.
Ahí creo que quedó bien esa parte del circuito.
Ahora: ¿Cómo iría conectado del Diodo en paralelo con el regulador?


----------



## Elvic (Nov 6, 2007)

hola DJ-AS

bueno que bueno que viste el detalle; ahora los diodos de los reles (!n4148) están en polarización directa por lo tanto si los dejas asi es un "cortocircuito" y el Rele no se activara.

bien solo cambia estos diodos para que el ánodo te quede a GND y el cátodo a puntando hacia el circuito IC1

como te comentaba estos diodos si deben ir puestos pues asi te asegura de que la corriente reactiva no dañe al IC1

en mi opinión los diodos de la fuente no son necesarios así que como muestras en estas ultimas imágenes esta bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Ahora hisiste lio

El ULN2803 es un driver open colector, lo que hace es poner a negativo la carga que quieres conectar, en consecuencia la carga debe estar previamente conectada a +VCC para que al cerrar el circuito el ULN2803 la corriente fluya a tierra.
El relee debe ir conectado entre +VCC y la pata del ULN2803.
El led debe ir conectado anodo a +VCC y catodo (Junto a la pata del relee) al ULN2803
Y el diodo de proteccion en paralelo opuesto al relee, anodo al ULN2803 y catodo a +VCC.


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 6, 2007)

Bueno, ya es un bardo ésto che. jajajaja. Elvic dice una cosa y Fogonazo otra, en qué quedamos? 
Bueno, ya lo voy a corregir de nuevo y lo subo así vemos que pasa.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Elvic (Nov 6, 2007)

DJ-AS dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, ya es un bardo ésto che. jajajaja. Elvic dice una cosa y Fogonazo otra, en qué quedamos?
> Bueno, ya lo voy a corregir de nuevo y lo subo así vemos que pasa.
> Gracias a todos.




hajahaja 
DJ_AS
Es verdad te voy a ser sincero, yo nunca he utilizado el ULN2803, y pues en realidad quizá mis sugerencias están equivocadas así que dejo por el momento.
Por ahora esperemos que resuelvas el problema; aunque seguiré de cerca  el hilo       8)  8)


----------



## El nombre (Nov 6, 2007)

Ejem!

Coloacas el colector del opto a potencial positivo directamente.
Colocas al emisor la puerta que quieres accionar del UL. 

Ya ta!

Las R de polarización y demás las lleva interiormente el UL.

No quitaría el diodito del relé. aunque lleva unos diodos de protección el UL. es conveniente asegurarse de la eliminación del pico.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Tratando de poner un poco de orden al caos (Bardo)

Este es el circuito de 1 de los array darlington del ULN2308


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 6, 2007)

Jajajaja. al amigo fogonazo le tengo confianza, asi que vamos a seguir atentamente sus consejos y aprenderemos de ellos.
Ya hice las correcciones, esperemos que esté bien ahora.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Perfecto !

Unica y pequeña observacion en lugar de 1N4148 coloca diodos 1N4002 para proteger son mejores.

Te fijaste lo que te dijo El Nombre, estas trabajando con logica invertida, cuando por tu puerto paralelo "Sale" tension el relee se desconecta, esto es intensiónal ?


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 6, 2007)

Nop, no es intensiónal, para nada jajajaja. Entendí mal o tengo que invertir la salida del opto?
Buen dato lo de los diodos, ya compre los otros, pero no importa, siempre sirven.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Lo que tienes ahora trabaja + o - asi cuando "Sale" tension del LTP (Puerto paralelo) se enciende el led, al encender, el fototransistor conduce, pone a tierra la tension que le provee la resistencia R17,18, Etc y deja sin polarizar al ULN, en consecuencia el rele se desconecta

Si quieres lograr que el relee se active debes conectar el colector del opto a +VCC el emisor a la resistencia de 2k2, esta (La otra pata) a -VCC y de la union de transistor (Opto) con resistencia alimentas al ULN.
De esta manera cuando el led del opto se enciende, el transistor conduce transmitiendo tension a la resistencia y a la entrada del ULN.
El ULN conduce activando el relee.

No es indispensable la doble fuente 5VCC y 12 VCC, si quieres, te comento como usar una sola para todo.


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 6, 2007)

Y bueno. deberías de explicarla sin preguntar 
Es como preguntar si uno quiere fernecito


----------



## Elvic (Nov 6, 2007)

.


----------



## mabauti (Nov 6, 2007)

fernecito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2007)

fernecito = fernet = Bebida alcholica de alto grado obtenida de la fermentacion de hierbas en alcohol (45º de graduacion)

DJ-AS : Tu no me estabas debiendo un botella de fernet de otro post ?


elvic : Muy claro tu comentario, casi te diria transparente 


La conexión es la misma que te describi antes, con estos cambios colector del opto a +12VCC, 2k2 seran 10K y entre la entrada al ULN y el emisor del opto una resistencia tambien de 10K.

Saludos a los 3, me voy a tomar un Fernet con Cola (Cola = Bebida cola)


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 7, 2007)

No creo haber terminado de entender la explicación de cómo conectar el opto, pero dejo como lo puse ahora.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2007)

Tienes invertido +VCC y GND
Entre la resistencia R9 y la pata 1 del ULN va otra resistencia de 10K


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 7, 2007)

Listo, corregido, pero estoy pensando en modificar la cuestión. Me pintó ampliarlo a 32 canales para manejar 8 reles y con otros 8 controlar unos coolers (velocidad del cooler).
A todo ésto, obviamente no hay soft, asi que estoy estudiando como hacerlo.
Ahí dejo lo que voy haciendo.
Tengo mis dudas si los 74HC245N estan bien conectados.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2007)

Yo comprendo que tu maxima aspiracion en la vida es querer volverme loco, pero NO lo lograras, ahora me invertiste el opto.

Fijate como se conecta


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 7, 2007)

Bueno, perdón por ser tannnnnnnnnn jodido. 
No quiero volverte loco, solamente quiero que el cacharro funcione.
Gracias.


----------



## Elvic (Nov 7, 2007)

hey. otar ves por aquí 

Seguro en relación con  los 74hc245 si esta correctamente conectados y  el pin 19 debe ir a tierra pero solo *cuando es uno solo *


quepas aqui lo que tu pretendes hacer es lo siguiente mutiplexar, pero no es posible en este circuito como lo pones pues el pin 1 que es de dirección el que decide si es de busA->busB ó busB->busA.
que pasa entonces
si lo dejas así, pues al mandar datos hacia un buffer IC1 ,los demás también tendrán esa señal,
y mediante la tabla de función de ese circuito es 

si en pin1 hay "0" los datos iran de busB ->busA ysi hay un"1" entonces irán de busA -> busB

pero que pasa con los demás pues apliques el mismo razonamiento
Independientemente si hay un 0 ó 1 afectara el funcionamiento de tu circuito y quizá hasta se podría quemar el puerto pues se presentaría una retroalimentacion 

entonces la solución es conectar  los 4 bits de control al a cada uno de los circuito en el pin 19  y así tener la posibles de apagar 3 buffers mientra uno funciona. 
ha por cierto el pin 1 debe estar en 5v para que los datos fluyan de busA a busB

y que bueno que pudiste solucionar el otro problema te adjunto una imagen de como pensé que quedaría 

SuerT


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2007)

DJ-AS : Con las deudas no se juega

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/63871/


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 7, 2007)

Muchas gracias Elvic, ahí la corrección que hiciste y según lo que dice Fogonazo faltaría una R más.
Ahí lo subo y espero que sea por última ves, porque aunque no lo creas Fogo, a mí me molesta preguntar 
Con respecto al fernet, sigue esperandote, solamente que no dijiste adonde vives. Obviamente si no vives en Tucumán, va a ser complicado mandártelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2007)

¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ Ahora me gusta ! ! ! !


----------



## Elvic (Nov 7, 2007)

disculpen otra ves . 8) 
pero en la ultima imagen que subió DJ-AS
los reles quedan flotando no hay conexion masque una sola terminal


si te das cuenta la imagen que puse, quite los diodos del rele; pues utilice los que trae el circuito IC1 como protección pero nunca quite el voltaje de de +12v

verifique eso por favor 

el echo de poner esas resistencia 10k esta bien  si la fuente que alimenta pues ya alimentas el transistor del optoacopador con 12v 

pero como yo lo puse no era necesario pues la alimentación al transistor  yo la realizo con 5v por eso solo una R de 2k2 que bien puede ser de 10K.

notan eso?
suerT


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 7, 2007)

Claro, fogonazo hizo que sacara el regulador de 5v así directamente dejar el de 12v para todo si no entendí mal (como siempre).
Ahí me fijé lo que decías del rele, y sí, me olvidé de tirarle el +v.
Ahí va de nuevo    ya espero que sea la última ves.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2007)

Creo que ahora lo tienes completo y al derecho todo !


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 8, 2007)

jajajaja. SSSSSSEEEEEEEE! Muchas gracias a todos los que colaboraron. Voy a subirles luego el diagrama, PCB y todo lo que haga por si alguien más quiere hacerlo ya lo tendrá todo listo.
Saludos, y muchísimas gracias a todos nuevamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2007)

Posible reforma de la reforma de la reforma


----------



## difer1125 (Mar 16, 2009)

Amigo gracias por postear tu circuito, ahora tengo una duda con respecto a la fuente, segun investigue el ULN2803 maneja corrientes hasta de 500mA, el caso es que tengo una fuente ya terminada que me entrega 18v y 1A,  pero coloco el 7812 para reducirlo, pero con este amperaje puedo quemar el integrado o no? y si es asi como puedo reducir la corriente que llega al integrado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2009)

Difer1125 , a ver si te puedo aclarar el concepto.

Nunca se alimenta con más tensión que la que soporta un dispositivo. Ok

Pero el tema de la corriente en amperes, sólo tiene que ver con lo que toma el dispositivo.

Si una fuente es capáz de suministrar 10 amperes, eso no quiere decir que si la conectes lo que la conectes van a salir los 10. Saldrá lo que el dispositivo consuma o necesite, y nada más ! 

Cuando una fuente dice como por ejemplo la tuya: 18V 1 A, quiere decir que tiene 18 Volts a la salida y HASTA el ampere. Partiendo desde 0: cuando no tiene nada conectado, hasta el ampere, y más no daría !

Cómo ejemplo sencillito, la central eléctrica de tu barrio seguramente pueda entregar 1.000 Amperes , si conectás una Televisión, no le van a pasar los 1.000 amperes por adentro, sino lo que la tele necesite (1 Ampere?)

 Entendés?


----------



## difer1125 (Mar 17, 2009)

ok amigo muchas gracias por tu explicacion me queda muy claro, con respecto a lo que me dices de la tension, que no debo alimentar con mas tension de la que necesita el dispositivo... entonces la solucion a esto es utilizar un 7812 para reducir el voltaje de 18 a 12 verdad?

te agradezco mucho un concepto mas que aprendo en este mundo de la electronica... jejeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2009)

Si está bién, pero ponele disipador o usa uno de 3 o de 5 Amperes sin disipador.

Si es para probar y no es definitivo, mejor ponele uno regulable que te sirva para probar otras cosas !

suerte !


----------



## keb23 (May 7, 2009)

Hola, he pensado que es mejor colocar esta duda aquí en vez de abrir un tema nuevo.

Me gustaría añadirle a este circuito algún tipo de lógica para saber si ha saltado un hipotético fusible situado en serie con el relé (en el ramal de potencia). Mi idea sería colocar algo así como un optoacoplador (4n25 o similar)o algo similar en la línea de potencia, ignorad la polaridad del opto que ya se colocaría para que prendiera.

La idea es adaptar la tensión de la línea, y tener una AND de lo que envío y lo que está pasando en la línea del relé. Si he enviado un 1 (para hacer ON en el relé) y recibo en la patilla del microcontrolador un 0, significaría que el fusible ha saltado. Mientras que no haya una salida encendida, no realizaría las comprobaciones.

Yo estoy pensando en unir todas las AND en una simplemente para saber si ha cascado algún fusible y no pararme a distnguirlos, pues realmente sólo quiero saber si tengo que abrir la tapa o enganchar mejor el cable.

¿Os parece bien la idea? ¿Lo haríais así? ¿Adaptaríais la tensión así o pondríais un transistor para adecuar la tensión al opto?

Gracias


----------



## skarstoker (May 8, 2009)

Hola a esta comunidad  felicitarlos en primer instancia por todo el contenido que existen en todos los post, me ha sido de mucha utilidad... mi pregunta es la siguiente, quiero hacer un control de rele, pero mas pequeño para 4 reles, tengo este bosquejo para realisar mi experimento, alguna sugerencia o ayudita seria bien recivida... y bueno mas que nada saber si esta del todo correcto el dibujo 

Aps se me olvidaba al ser solo 4 rele, se puede bajar el Voltaje a 5V y colocar rele de 5v y no de 12v, los rele es para cortar o activar una señal de audio o video (ejemplo el de un Dvd)

De antemano muchas gracias a todos


Skar Stoker


----------



## keb23 (May 27, 2009)

Bueno, mi idea para los relés es esta. Ya con la salida en nivel TTL da igual lo demás.

Lo importante, es que creo que de esta manera está protegido el optoacoplador y con el condensador mantengo estable el nivel. ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## juampi98 (Jun 14, 2010)

Fogonazo: Excelente!!!!!!!! me vienieron como anillo al dedo muchas de tus explicaciones


----------

